# Tuhon Ray Dionaldo: Las Vegas, May 12-15, 2005!!!



## Guro Harold (May 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

*Tuhon Ray Dionaldo * will be in Las Vegas, Nevada from May 12th - 15th, 2005 and is accepting requests for group and private sessons.

For more information, please email him at Ray@fcskali.com. 

*About Tuhon Ray:*

Co-Author of the book, *Filipino Combat Systems: An Introduction to an Ancient Art for Modern Times*
A Tuhon of SAYOC FIGHTING SYSTEMS along with Tuhon Felix Cortes and Tuhon Bob Torres.
Founder and head of Filipino Combat Systems Organization and Martial Arts System.
Owner & Head instructor, Filipino Combat Systems Headquarters, Tampa, FL. 
President, Warrior Craft Blades. 
Cast Member, "Art of War" Martial Arts Demo Team
Official Knifemaker for The Sayoc International Group 
Official Southern U.S. Representative for Sayoc Kali/Silak. Appointed by Tuhon Christopher Sayoc.
One of the few blade instructors to be officially endorsed by Grand Master Remy Presas. 
Teaching Flilpino Martial Arts seminars, world wide. Specializing in bladed weapons. 
Defensive tactics instructor for REDLINE BLUELINE Tactical Training Services


----------

